# How to calculate Interest on overdue owed Invoices



## Shepahoy (15 Dec 2008)

Hello,

One of our clients is refusing to pay there Invoices and I am at the stage of sending out legal letter. I told client we would charge Interest as well as legal fee's.
My question is how do we calculate those fee's based on Invoices figure?

Thx


----------



## Graham_07 (15 Dec 2008)

This might be of assistance. After all, it is law.


----------

